# What kind of fishkeeper are you?



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

On the Aquariums West website, this article was identified as a good read - What kind of fishkeeper are you? Can you identify with any of the listed species in the article.

What kind of fishkeeper are you? | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great post AndrewL! That was a pretty neat read,

I'd have to classify myself as mostly "pick n mixer" with some attempted "aquascaper"

I just want to give a big LOL to this title: Old pro [bad] (Aquarist facepalmeri)

thanks for posting


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That is a great read. I think I am currently transitioning from being a "First focus aquarist" to a "purist".


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Andrew, it full circle time for me.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

:lol: This is quite an interesting read indeed. No idea where I am on that list though.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Easy...... I'm mostly a Aquascaper (Aquarist botanicus) !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Aquascaper (Aquarist botanicus) all the way 

Although i was tempted on focusing on a hillstream biotype (with river manifold), i find the plant selection too limiting, so i refrained.

As for fish, i've always had simple tastes without the want to go fancy or to start a breeding program  I love the smaller loach species, tetras and rasboras.

i do have a bit of Aquarist facepalmeri by their defination, since i dont use dechlorinator anymore, but i suppose this region is different than others so its not as important imo.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I jump between Old pro [good] (Aquarist salientus) to Full circle fishkeeper (Aquarist nirvana) to semi-Tech head (Aquarist iPodicus).

I am only a semi-Tech head because my systems tend to be very simple with 2 of my 3 sw setups currently skimmerless (have a HOB on the way to check out its efficiency on the 2' cube).

I only claim the semi-Tech head status because I'm now planning to add a custom LED lighting system and eventually (maybe) add solar panels on the roof to take my lights & maybe my tank off-grid. Not necessarily cost-effective (the changeover including going solar will easily cost over $1000), but just something cool to try and be environmentally friendly at the same time.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 here as well Ming(especially all the cories/plecos) thanks for sharing this article!



jobber604 said:


> That is a great read. I think I am currently transitioning from being a "First focus aquarist" to a "purist".


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Neat read, thanks for posting. I would guess I would fall into the full circle family...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another full circle member with a little gung ho chucked in for good measure...lol


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

That's cool read. I think I'm totally in First focus aquarist (Aquarist biotopii) group


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

First focus aquarist (Aquarist biotopii) for sure  Should have made this a poll


----------

